# broken upper molars



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else has had any experience with this, 

one of our dogs loves his nylabone, and was chomping away last night as usual, we noticed a spot of blood, so i though he might be pressing too hard on his gums. 

after taking it away, and investigating further we found BOTH his upper back molars are split to the gumline. we are heading the the vets this aft, can't wait to see how much this will cost. 

is he too hard of a chewer to ever give him nylabones again? 

any thoughts/ suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! I thought nylabones were good for dogs. Hearing this guess not! I know they even make edible nylabones. I have had no experience with this. I bought the dogs these when they were puppies and funny none of them liked them so I ended up throwing them away! Actualy my one yellow Lab I got when she was 5 months old did sort of chew these but it was the white one and not really enough to actualy make a mark in the bone!
Sorry to hear this! Hope your pups ok!


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks, just got back from our appt. they will be extracting both teeth as they are fracture right up the centre to the roots... we were lucky to get a surgery time of tomorrow morning... 
sticking with rubbery kong type bones from now on.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Hope everything goes well tommorrow which I am sure things will! I wonder if this is common or just something unusual that happened! My dogs love filled kongs to chew also! Get your sweetie a soft kong! Mine love those! They actually chewed up the huge kong snake! And thats another thing I thought they couldnt chew up!! Dogs gotta love 'em! Gee now you really have a legit complaint letter for the nylabone company!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. My dogs don't care for chewing on things, oddly enough. They rarely chew their nylabones, and they have only torn apart about three or four toys since I've had them.

As for nylabone being the possible culprit, it's possible, but perhaps just a lot of chewing has contributed to all of this? I wouldn't think that nylabones are hard enough for a dog to break their teeth on, given that they can eat through some pretty tough bones--bones that I consider more dense than a nylabone. Maybe the teeth were just fragile from so much chewing?

Anyways, I still wouldn't take the chance of giving nylabones to your pup, given that it could easily be the culprit, or his teeth may be weak.​


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

update - just picked stan up from the vets... he's a bit groggy but the extractions were successful taking it easy tonight, soft food only for 2 weeks. and of course, no more hard bones
thanks guys!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

so glad things went well! He's a trooper! He will be up and running in no time :smile:haha! Good Luck Stan!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

You should contact nylabone and let them know!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, I get a publication from Cornell Veterinary School. One of their front page stories was about this very thing! One of the doctors states that although dogs teeth can fracture from being in an accident, or chewing on rocks, ice, golf balls, etc. the most common causes they see are from Nylon Bones that are touted as being beneficial!
Publication is called Dog Watch.


----------

